# Biopsy of a lymph node



## ginny333 (Apr 16, 2015)

Question on Quiz of Lymphatic System

Biopsy of a lymph node by fine needle aspiration without image guidance.

CPT code 38505 by needle

Parenthentical states (For fine needle aspiration, use 10021 or 10022)

I did not want to use 10021 because it does not give enough information even though it is the code to use.  I compare this to the difference between ICD-9 and ICD-10.  ICD-10 wants more detailed information.  Using 10021 is like taking a step back it seems.  38505 gives all the information I need - Biopsy or lymph node by needle without image guidance.  But it was more important I guess to use only fine needle aspiration without specifying biopsy and location.

According to our power point in class sample tissue is taken for a biopsy and fluid is withdrawn for an aspiration.  I don't understand why fine needle aspiration is even listed with a biopsy if you are doing two different things.


----------

